# Gorgo Wip Thread



## buzzconroy

All wip pics and instructions will be here, you may want to bookmark this thread.

Aurora Godzilla and Gorgo Size Comparison










Color Comparison










Randy


----------



## louspal

Man, this makes me want to dress-up my Zilla (one of my first builds as an adult) in anticipation of Gorgos arrival. They will display nicely together. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Mitchellmania

Man, that looks awesome!! I want one now!!


----------



## sg-99

Can not wait for this to come out!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jbond

Fantastic--this is one of the coolest figure releases in ages for my money...


----------



## IanWilkinson

I just can't wait for Randy to start the painting on this!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Bet your bottom dollar I'll get one even if I have to sell one of my children. (I have 5 currently!!)


----------



## Chinxy

I can't wait for this puppy to come out! :thumbsup:

When is he coming our way???????????????????


Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Looks GREAT Randy:thumbsup:...does it have a nameplate?

MMM


----------



## Scary Terry

Oh man, that certainly looks like it's worth the wait!


----------



## buzzconroy

Many small gaps on this testshot, that will be filled with Aves Apoxie Putty, lost textures will be sculpted in,( will show this procedure in detail with pics)
I have no instructions here, so I am at a slow pace.
The upper head is glued into place, the upper and lower teeth plate goes in after head assembly, alot easier to paint.
Next the fin ears are glued into place.



















Here is a close up of gaps that need to filled with aves, alot of prep work on this kit, but worth the effort, again I will show how to do this.










Lower and upper teeth plates are dry fitted in position.










In this pic you can see there is no skin texture where the neck connects to body, Scott said this will be corrected, texturing will be added like on Jeff's
prototype, an other headache for Scott.
Skin texture will be added to form a fold of skin, using aves apoxie putty.










The tail joint needs putty work also, as you can see.










The armor plating for Gorgo's back , consists of 3 sections, they snap into place really with ease, nice snug fit, just minor putty work here.










I will be adding more detail pics of rumble, big ben, etc.
The arms are being puttied at this time.
Model on

Randy


----------



## rkoenn

I'm not a big fan of the Japanese dinosaur type monsters but being a new kit and coming from Scott, so I know the quality will be top notch, I am going to pick one of these up. Your build looks great so far and I think I have a Godzilla in the workshop so maybe I will build them in parallel when the time comes.

Hey Chinxy, would there be any copyright problems if you got Actung T-shirts to make you a Gorgo shirt now?

Bob K.


----------



## buzzconroy

MonsterModelMan said:


> Looks GREAT Randy:thumbsup:...does it have a nameplate?
> 
> MMM


Hi Bob, yes it does, you will see in next set of pics, on base detailing.

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy

Texture stamps kit can be purchase or even made, but I find it alot easier and quicker sculpting in lost detail at seams.

Randy


----------



## Hunch

This kit looks very neat! Another winner!


----------



## dklange

This looks like a very cool model. Some interesting challenges on the seams. Thanks, Randy, for doing another great job on sharing info!! - Denis


----------



## deadmanincfan

Enjoying the build so far, Randy! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## mrmurph

Very nice!
I too am looking forward to seeing how you deal with the seams.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

What a nice companion kit to godzilla! But why did it have to be pink?


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

Wow. I wasn't a big Gorgo Fan.. but seeing how well this works with the Aurora Godzilla gets me to sayin'

"I think we'll need a bigger display case."


----------



## Chinxy

YA!!!! My Gorgo DVD came today but I'm going to wait to watch it. Going to wait until I get the kit!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mcdougall

Total agreement with all you guys...This kit will look Awesome beside Godzilla right up there with all my other Auroras :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Tim H.

To make those corrections some sculptor would be Dremel-ing the metal moulds? Looks great and she is from the British Isles, eh wot, not Japan and very magenta, must've been a sale on magenta that day.


----------



## Chinxy

Tim H. said:


> To make those corrections some sculptor would be Dremel-ing the metal moulds? Looks great and she is from the British Isles, eh wot, not Japan and very magenta, must've been a sale on magenta that day.


Yep, I was going to state that also! Gorgo is British not Japanese!:drunk:
Ya know, not sure I can wait to watch this DVD. Just looks too cool!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## buzzconroy

Scott had mention in an email, that the left ear pin can be pressed down flush, I as able to remove it, wasnt easy, clipped pin, now it fits flush, Scott will address this Issue with the factory.I just didnt push it down hard enough.

Randy


----------



## Mitchellmania

This is great!! Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## Zombie_61

Since I've never seen the film, initially I was going to pass on this kit. But after seeing how good it looks next to the Godzilla kit, I'm seriously considering picking up both the kit _and_ the dvd. Looking forward to your progress Randy!


----------



## otto

It looks like the kit has more of an action pose than the original prototype. I'm just going from memory on that. Can anyone confirm this? Maybe the original pose was altered somewhat? Looks great! It will go well with Godzilla.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Otto,

From the prototype shots I have...looks the same except that Randy has put the bigger buildings on the opposite sides for the pictures he took.

His hands are turned slightly but Randy has just dry fitted them so...I think that it is the same pose. Legs are the same as well.

MMM


----------



## otto

Thanks M! I guess the kit just seems even better than I remember. Maybe its the colour of the plastic! LOL..


----------



## buzzconroy

MonsterModelMan said:


> Otto,
> 
> From the prototype shots I have...looks the same except that Randy has put the bigger buildings on the opposite sides for the pictures he took.
> 
> His hands are turned slightly but Randy has just dry fitted them so...I think that it is the same pose. Legs are the same as well.
> 
> MMM


I think the hands were movable like the monster scenes so was the tail, need to ask Scott, I glued them to make Gorgo relistic, to hide seams.
Think the building locations had change from the prototype, the buildings only fit one way.In my pic thats the correct position of the rubble and buildings.

Randy


----------



## MonsterModelMan

You would know as you have the kit in your hands...the building in this pic on the left hangs over the base so I think that they were just placed there for the pic...










Here are two others that I have...the white one is from Wonderfest...


















MMM


----------



## Chinxy

WOW! This kit looks awesome!:thumbsup: So now I'm watching my new DVD which came yesterday! Just had to after seeing the pic's! This kit looks so good and looking at Gorgo on the DVD he's a dead ringer! Monarch hit it right on the mark.

So when DOES this kit come out?????????? I'zzzzzzz got to know!!!!!!!!!!!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## SUNGOD

Looking forward to seeing the paintjob!


----------



## Matthew Green

Zombie_61 said:


> Since I've never seen the film, initially I was going to pass on this kit. But after seeing how good it looks next to the Godzilla kit, I'm seriously considering picking up both the kit _and_ the dvd. Looking forward to your progress Randy!


Exactly! I haven't seen the movie either but I want it now with the DVD....

Hey, why don't they do a combo pack of this kit WITH the DVD? I would buy that in a heartbeat!


----------



## buzzconroy

Here is a great clip of Gorgo, the print is crisp.


----------



## John P

Thank god they had advanced weaponry!


----------



## djnick66

Man what a bad movie. It is almost on par with Reptilicus... Cool kit though. I wonder how Gorgo was picked as a subject for the model? Not a bad choice but I would think he would be below say the Beast from 20,000 Fathoms or the Ymir.


----------



## Chinxy

djnick66 said:


> Man what a bad movie. It is almost on par with Reptilicus... Cool kit though. I wonder how Gorgo was picked as a subject for the model? Not a bad choice but I would think he would be below say the Beast from 20,000 Fathoms or the Ymir.


OK - I have to admit! I Love all those old movies! ALL of them!:thumbsup:
And others to mention - Them, The Thing, The She Creature, The Crawling Eye, Beast from 20,000 Fathom, 20 Million Miles to Earth, Earth vs The Spider, etc, etc, etc!!!! Use to watch them all on Saturday Creature Feature when I was a kid! That's what got me into models!

And I still watch them. I even watch Chiller Drivin on Saturday now. And I'm 48 yrs old. Drives my daughter (21) nuts. Now most of those old movies are on DVD's and I buy them when I can.

So when I build the model of the creature of what ever movie, I put in the DVD and go to town! SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## djnick66

Chinxy said:


> And I still watch them. I even watch Chiller Drivin on Saturday now. And I'm 48 yrs old. Drives my daughter (21) nuts. Now most of those old movies are on DVD's and I buy them when I can.
> 
> So when I build the model of the creature of what ever movie, I put in the DVD and go to town! SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:
> 
> Chinxy!:dude:


Oh yeah. I still love to watch them too. Even if they are bad... My step son is 21 and he can't stand the old movies... I made him and his g/f sit through some of the Batman TV show since I was watching it when they came over to raid my fridge...


----------



## starduster

Now that is just cruel ..... how could you ? bwahahahahahahaha I did the very same thing years ago to my son and his g/f, heh,heh, sweet revenge for all the punk rock music I had to put up with when he was at home ha,ha,ha,ha, those old movies rock. Karl


----------



## IanWilkinson

I remember watching Gorgo as a kid, and it was a fantastic film!.. the kit is brilliant and i can't wait for Randy to complete it!


----------



## jbond

I love that Dr. Heywood Floyd from 2001 is in the movie--quite a contrast. Monster movies kind of exist on a different aesthetic plane but I don't know if I would compare Gorgo to Reptilicus--the latter is absolutely incoherent with "visual effects" that wouldn't pass muster on old Sesame Street episodes. Gorgo is actually quite well produced whatever you might think of the story. The transfer on the clip looks quite good--even the blue screen composites (which often look horrendous on old movies) are convincing. Les Bowie was no slouch.


----------



## OzyMandias

Gorgo was directed by Eugene Lourie, who also directed The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms. Apparently his daughter was sad that the beast died at the end of 'Beast'. He was said to be enthusiastic about making a monster movie with a happier ending to please his daughter.

My eldest Son is a big monster movie fan and had just received his copy of Gorgo on DVD only a matter of days before or after this kit was first announced. It was a twilight zone moment...


----------



## TAY666

djnick66 said:


> Man what a bad movie. It is almost on par with Reptilicus... Cool kit though. I wonder how Gorgo was picked as a subject for the model? Not a bad choice but I would think he would be below say the Beast from 20,000 Fathoms or the Ymir.


I'm sure licensing costs came into play when deciding what kit to produce.
The last 2 mentioned are probably much more expensive to license just from having Ray's name attached to them.

Also, I think Scott's personal preferences came into play as well.
Maybe he is a Gorgo fan, and wanted to see a kit of it.


----------



## Auroranut

Looking great Randy!! I wasn't particularly excited about the kit when it was first announced but after seeing the parts and how they're going together I've definitely changed my mind!! He looks great next to Godzilla! The base looks good too.

Chris.


----------



## jbond

There have been a number of kits of (and toys) of the Ymir, although I would love seeing a good rhedosaurus model. But Gorgo is an interesting subject, and there's never been any commercial kits of it I'm aware of. I always wonder why people who aren't interested in a subject get worked up enough to leap onto a thread about it to regale everyone with the fact that they're not interested in it...


----------



## deadmanincfan

Me, when Scott announced he was producing this kit, I ordered the DVD so I'd have proper reference on hand! Plus it's a fun movie!


----------



## buzzconroy

Updates

About 70 percent of work is Putty and seam work, work in small stages, or you may get burned out.
The seam work is not finished yet, a spray of Tamiya Fine Primer will be applied tomorrow, easier to find flaws, etc.
I used Aves apoxie sculpt on the lower neck,toothpicks and a dental tool were used appying scale detail, Aves safety solvent as used for smoothing out detail and edges, a flat soft paint brush as used.
More pics to come after priming.
Randy


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Tedious work for sure Randy but coming along nicely. The added tectures around the seams will may a world of difference! 

MMM :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD

Coming along nicely buzz but will the kit we get have these seams or will they sort them out for the production run?


----------



## SJF

This build up is looking great. Thanks for sharing, Randy. 

Can't wait to get Gorgo. I've wanted a model of him since I was a kid. This and the Galactica are the two big models I'm after right now.

Sean


----------



## buzzconroy

SUNGOD said:


> Coming along nicely buzz but will the kit we get have these seams or will they sort them out for the production run?


Yes, some of them, there was detail missing in some places, due to the pieces being pulled out too fast, according to Scott so I had to add texture to these places.But most styrene figure kits are alot of work due to seams, just the way it is.

Randy


----------



## djnick66

Its actually less sanding and filling than the Zorro horse ;-)

Looking really good so far.


----------



## mrmurph

Seam work is intimidating to me, but it won't stop me from buying this kit.
Appreciate your pics!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

Gorgo's looking good Randy and so does that Captain Kidd base in the background.

~RK~


----------



## Aurorafan

I have to say this is one of the only kits I am very anxiously waiting for. Seam work is inevitable on creature bodies, but it looks like good choices were made for their location on Gorgo. -Especially avoiding a seam down the snout, as Godzilla has. It seems like red led's would come in handy for the eyes.


----------



## MickeyD

I know that Monarch have put out a couple of great kits so far, but this is the one I am really waiting for. Great work, nice to see this kit!


----------



## buzzconroy

New Update

Tamiya fine grey primer has been applied to model, one can of paint may not be enough, dont have a big enough airbrush to spray the primer , I will order a Paasche H for priming only.
I usually dont primer styrene figure kits, but use tamiya flat white for a base, but since the model is molded in hot pink/purple, the plastic color may bleach through the white base coat.
I will add pics when the putty finishing is done, I am waiting for some painting supplies.
The putty scales detail on the neck looks great.
Allow the primer 48 hours to cure on base parts, I will start the entire base painting while I wait for my hobby supplies.
next post will include many pics.
I am a great believer taking your time, not rushing or hurrying, if it takes 7-16 months to finish a model so be it.There is no time limit on this Gorgo project, but will be completed probadly in November.
Randy


----------



## buzzconroy

just took these head shots, the neck /body seam looks great, with the sculpted scales applied, will look even better with color paint and shading.
Still have to add scales on neck, and main front body seam, I wanted the primer applied before doing this, better to see details and seams with the primer.


----------



## dklange

It's looking great, Randy!!! Thanks for posting the photos. - Denis


----------



## mcdougall

Can't let this slip to the Dreaded Page 2 abyss!!!!
Can't wait to see more:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

mcdougall said:


> Can't let this slip to the Dreaded Page 2 abyss!!!!
> Can't wait to see more:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Mcdee


I agree!


----------



## buzzconroy

While waiting on my aves mail order, to finish the seam work on Gorgo, went ahead painting the base. The base is not done,by no means, I am showing step by step howthis lighting effect is accomplish by airbrush, the Gorgo scene is at night, with flame and light reflections hitting the base and Gorgo.
I will add more base pics, as I progress, but you can see how this is slowly developing, the trick is layering thin layers of paint,the base is just started, more like pattern, I have the finish model etched into my brain, how it will look like.The yellows and oranges for lighting, and dark purples, and blue hues will be the shadows.
More pics to continue the base painting,keep checking back here.
Randy


----------



## Mitchellmania

Very Cool!! I want one even more!!


----------



## Moonman27

Looking really good,Buzz! The airbrushing adds so much to any model. Go man Go!


----------



## Chinxy

OK - I'm going to ask again!!!!!!!!! When can I get this puppy? 
I'zzzzzzzzzzzz got to have it!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## xsavoie

Look Mom,no arms.


----------



## Kitzillastein58

Looking great so far Randy! It's always a pleasure watching you work, there is always something new to learn. I can't wait to get this kit. 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## buzzconroy

The base is starting to take shape, its very artsy, but suits this subject, everything will all blend in, blues,purples,orange,yellow were use to create this effect.The base still needs some fine highlights, and darks to be added.
Gorgo will have an artsy look also, like 60's art.
Amazing effects can be accomplish by using airbrushing, I highly recommend having one.
More to come, stay tuned.


----------



## deadmanincfan

The base definitely has the flavor of a Famous Monsters cover with those colors...looks great, Randy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

It's really coming together Randy, keep it up.  

~RK~


----------



## Marko

I agree with you Deadman, the effect is very much like those covers. Looks great so far, Randy, thanks for sharing those tips.


----------



## buzzconroy

Update-Aves package arrived, will be finishing off Gorgo, will be painting Gorgo next week.
Still working on base.Stay tuned.

Randy


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Randy,

Great job so far on the base...I like the effect that you are creating! Can't wait to see Gorgo take shape!

Thanks for the WIP pics! Love 'em!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## buzzconroy

In this Pic, aves apoxie sculpt was applied to seams, after 10 minutes of drying, a pin and toothpick was used to scupt in scales.I recommend strongly to do little areas at a time, and take your time, especially doing this kind of seam filling.
The putty edges were feathered/smoothed out using a clean paint brush soaked in aves safety solvent.
Then the scales were scupted in, smoothed out again using a brush wet with the safety solvent.

Is all this seam filling/ scupting necessary?
NO
Just filling in the seams, a well painted model will still look nice, like a factory promo.
But since this testshot will be displayed in public, and photographed,etc. it was necessary to do this.
Again at the end, it will be well worth it.
Iwill show more scales scupting pics as I progress.

Randy


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Your efforts will definately be appreciated!

Eliminating seams makes plastic kits look so much better too!

Man, that is a lot of work to do the scales on him! Nice job Randy!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## SUNGOD

Great work so far. Can't wait to see him finished in those unusual colours you've chosen.


----------



## buzzconroy

UPDATES

The arms were cemented in place today, usiing styrene cement, primer was scraped from parts, so cement will adhere properly.

Tomorrow, the arm socket seams will be puttied, and scales will be sculpted in place.the cement needs to dry over night.

The bottom back armor plate needs to be puttied also,I did miss that spot.

Upper and lower jaws were base coated with a blushish pink hue.

After all the body putty work is completed, the model is washed again in a mild detergent with warm water, and gently scrubbed with a toothbrush,

When dried, another very thin coat of Tamiya fine primer will be sprayed.

after 3 days , the skin base color of blackish-green will be applied.

The eyes will be glowing red, just like in the movie, and the teeth will be glowing white, will be a great contrast against the dark shades.

My objective here is to paint the model to look like a 60's magazine art painting, but in 3d, so the model can be viewed at all angels,and to give a nightime look, as portrayed in film, no daylight footage of the monster was used.

The bright highlights wont be added to the base, until the body painting is started.

Randy


----------



## deadmanincfan

Looks great so far, Randy...and I for one appreciate the extra effort you're putting into the test shot. Huzzah huzzah!


----------



## Zombie_61

deadmanincfan said:


> Looks great so far, Randy...and I for one appreciate the extra effort you're putting into the test shot. Huzzah huzzah!


I'll second that! I enjoy reading WIP threads when they're well-written and the subject matter is photographed well, and this thread is no exception. And with the results you achieve, in this case the journey _and_ the destination are equally interesting.


----------



## rkoenn

Thanks Randy for the build article and step-by-step. One thing that troubles me a bit is the seams really seem like a significant job. A bit more than I would have expected for a kit of this day and age. But you are doing a great job taking care of them. Has anyone heard what the latest shelf date is for Gorgo? Scott's first two kits were both excellent and Gorgo and particularly the Ghost are on my list.

Bob K.


----------



## xsavoie

GO GORGO GO.I think that Gorgo is an even more colorful monster than Godzilla.Maybe not storywise,but in appearance,definitely.


----------



## TAY666

rkoenn said:


> One thing that troubles me a bit is the seams really seem like a significant job. A bit more than I would have expected for a kit of this day and age.


The seams don't look any worse than what I would expect from a current kit.
A couple things you need to keep in mind. Any time you are representing a creature like this, there is going to be lots of skin texture everywhere. You won't have smooth areas that lend themselves to being good places to place the seams.
The second thing, is that this is a styrene kit.
In order to get the hard plastic part, out of the steel molds, they can't have deep details along the edges where the part has to slide against the steel.
Those of us who do a lot of dinosaur and kaiju kits are somewhat used to this, and prepaired for it.

Depending on the detail type, I use a combination approach.
I will use the Aves to fill, and add texture back in. But if the scales (or other texture) is large enough, I will also go in with my dremel and etch it a little deeper into the plastic.
This helps to avoid big contrast between the new details in the putty, and the somewhat softer details in the actual plastic.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/mine/faq/texture/detail.htm


----------



## Zombie_61

TAY666 said:


> The seams don't look any worse than what I would expect from a current kit.
> A couple things you need to keep in mind. Any time you are representing a creature like this, there is going to be lots of skin texture everywhere. You won't have smooth areas that lend themselves to being good places to place the seams.
> The second thing, is that this is a styrene kit.
> In order to get the hard plastic part, out of the steel molds, they can't have deep details along the edges where the part has to slide against the steel.
> Those of us who do a lot of dinosaur and kaiju kits are somewhat used to this, and prepaired for it.


True, and true; it's simply the nature of the beast. Those of us who grew up building styrene kits (especially figure kits) are simply used to it, and there are really only two choices--build the kit with visible seams, or be prepared to do the extra work to hide them.


----------



## BatToys

*What is Gorgo's wife name?*

Greta Gorgo


----------



## buzzconroy

Alrighty, the model is starting to look like something than just a grey statue.
I have been working on the lighting effects, the model is almost half completed, still a fair of paint layering to go, but its slowly comming together, as pictured in my mind,
The teeth are dry fitted in, the teeth will be white, with a small tinge of lighting efect, thats an over spray on the teeth.

The darks-greens, purples, etc witll be added tomorrow, see where I am going with this, like a old toruk comic cover, I am really enjoying this project.

Base coat-dark blackish green.

Highlights so far-orange shades and yellow shot through the airbrush at different angles, to give a light effect.
Hope the pics are alright, the colors in the pics are very close.Still have to fix that seam on right arm, no problem.
Stay tuned.
Randy


----------



## mcdougall

1/2 completed he says....1/2 completed !!!!
Looks more complete than my TOTALLY COMPLETED KITS!!! 
Fantastic work Randy:thumbsup:
Man I was sold on this kit when I just heard a whisper of it...Now I can't wait !
But I will...Absolutely Brilliant:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

Are you sure you're not related to Basil Gogos, Randy? That looks remarkably like his work! Too cool!


----------



## BatToys

Impressive. Will it be for photo box cover?


----------



## buzzconroy

Thanks for the kind words everyone, much appreciated.

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy

BatToys said:


> Impressive. Will it be for photo box cover?


Probadly not, the box will be a painting of some sort.

Randy


----------



## John P

For a big ugly monster, that is byooTEEFUL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

I mean Gorgo, not you, buzz.


----------



## buzzconroy

John P said:


> I mean Gorgo, not you, buzz.


LOL I hear ya!!!!!

Randy


----------



## OzyMandias

Quoting a friend of mine from boardgamegeek.com;

*PUREDEADBRILLIANT!!!*

Gorgo looks fantastic Randy. The paint/light effect is bang on and really evokes the Famous Monsters cover. 

Kudos to you Sir. I love WiPs and yours are always a pleasure to follow. Looking forward to seeing the finished product very much.


----------



## dklange

*Very, very nice*, Randy!!! As always, you keep the bar very high!! - Denis


----------



## buzzconroy

Some Dark shade colors have been added, I will continue tomorrow.The claws are base coated in white, and will be painted a darker color..Slowly its starting to come around.


----------



## louspal

Go man, go! Looking brilliant. Foolish me would probably call it a day at this point. Can't wait to see the next level of excellent you bring to this!


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Looking really good, Randy! I really like the way the eyes turned out!!!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Zombie_61

Another awe-inspiring work of art in the making! You never fail to deliver the goods Randy, and I'm really looking forward to seeing the finished product! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys

What would be neat is to have an Aurora Superboy style cover with a photo of the built up Gorgo in a small circle.


----------



## otto

Looking great!


----------



## Mitchellmania

I'm lovin' it!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan

BatToys said:


> What would be neat is to have an Aurora Superboy style cover with a photo of Gorgo in a small circle.


Oohhh...GREAT suggestion! Have you suggested it to Scott?


----------



## SUNGOD

Shaping up nicely there!


----------



## rkoenn

That looks fantastic and a great model to proudly put on the shelf. You really got the colors right and he looks very realistic, for a fantasy creature. Hopefully Scott will get these to the stores soon and that I will manage a build half as good as yours.

Bob K.


----------



## tr7nut

*Kudos on the new subject matter!*

This WIP has been really neat to follow! Great build, and we now have more NEW SUBJECT MATTER in styrene coming! The wish list is getting shorter! The next one i'd like to see show up is a 1/8th 1950's style "The Fly", with a detailed base. I've always wanted that and feel certain it would sell very well.


----------



## buzzconroy

winding down abit, on the home stretch, still more fine detailing to do, the eyes are not completed, nor the teeth and gums, but its starting to look vicious Gorgo.The next pics will be the completed model, didnt want to show all of it, leave it as a surprise.
I included an earlier pic, remember I had stated I am not even half done? Now you see why, this is alot of work and hours, multiple layering of yellows, oranges, reds, bules , purples.
Hope the pics arent too dark, this is damn close to the actual colors.
Stay tuned !!!!

Early stage of lighting.










Model with darks added and more orange and reds, and fine detailing, still needs a tad of dark in some facial areas.


----------



## mcdougall

FANTABULOUS!!!!!
Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------



## louspal

Holy Autumnal Gorgo, Buzzman! I absolutley love what's happening here! Amazing depth of color, shading - the whole thing! I'm in awe.


----------



## djnick66

Thats just awesome. I think he is one of your best pieces. I love the colors.


----------



## BatToys

If Monarch make a pre-painted assembled Gorgo that looks like this, I'd buy it.


----------



## buzzconroy

Thanks for the kind words guys, hope to be done end of next week, btw, Scott anted the full monty.
Randy


----------



## buzzconroy

djnick66 said:


> Thats just awesome. I think he is one of your best pieces. I love the colors.


Thanks I really enjoy doing the artsy thing at times on the right model, like this model was begging for it, I cant wait to airbrush the reissue Aurora big t-rex, will go artsy on him for sure.An airbrush can pruduce amazing effects, that you cant get from hand brushing on larger scale models, hand brushing this lighting effect just wouldnt cut the mustard right, but its like vice versa, hand brushing can create great effects that an airbrush cant, like terrain and rocks.

Randy


----------



## SUNGOD

Yes that beautiful airbrush work really sets him off!


----------



## xsavoie

Right out of a picture.Great shading.From inside the mouth to the outside skin.Excellent eye job as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Aurora-brat

Wow...just simply...WOW!


----------



## mcdougall

buzzconroy said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys, hope to be done end of next week, btw, Scott anted the full monty.
> Randy


Looks Awesome Randy,I haven't heard from Scott in a while...any news on the Kits in China?
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan

BOY does that look like an old FM cover! You've outdone yourself on this one, Randy!


----------



## buzzconroy

mcdougall said:


> Looks Awesome Randy,I haven't heard from Scott in a while...any news on the Kits in China?
> Mcdee


Denis, not yet, could be on their way.

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy

thanks again for the kind words guys, much appreciated.

Randy


----------



## BatToys

I wonder if we will see next Gorgo's Go-Kart?


----------



## John P

Awesome. Can't wait!


----------



## ChrisW

Hey, he looks really good. Nice job!


----------



## Matthew Green

Just in case no one knew Gorgo. I sure didn't and this trailer helps. I love the old timey feel to it! They call Gorgo the british version of Godzilla.


----------



## Scary Terry

This is looking SO cool!


----------



## Zorro

Matthew Green said:


> Just in case no one knew Gorgo. I sure didn't and this trailer helps. I love the old timey feel to it! They call Gorgo the british version of Godzilla.


That was _Shockingly Convincing!!!_

Yeah - the Brits did a King Kong ripoff the same year called - guess what - _Konga._ I guess if those movies had been more successful we might have ended up with _Gorgo Vs. Konga, Gorgo on Monster Island,_ and _Terror of Mechagorgo._


----------



## John P

The fury of the jets!!! :lol:


----------



## ChrisW

_Gorgo_ is an emotional favorite of mine. It's one of the films I remember my dad waking me up at some ungodly hour to watch with him. My parents' TV was still in the living room at the time, so I couldn't have been more than 6...which would have been '63 at the latest.
I always thought _Gorgo_ was a much better "rubber-suit" monster than his Japanese counterparts, I suppose because the photography hid much of it in darkness - less is often more in such matters...


----------



## Zombie_61

Great color choices and beautiful paintwork as always Randy! Those photos in post #109 look like examples of Basil Gogos' artwork. :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy

Thanks again guys for your comments and interest.

Randy


----------



## dklange

Great color balance, Randy!!! You may have out done yourself on this one!! - Denis


----------



## Mitchellmania

I LOVE IT!!!! Great work! I want one NOW!!!


----------



## spideydroogy

The progress on the model is looking good. Great color choices. My first exposure to Gorgo and Konga was the Charlton Comics/Steve Ditko 64 page comic from 1966 called Fantastic Giants. I still have the comic book, sadly missing it's front & back covers. Still a joy to read. I really want to buy this kit.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Randy,

AMAZING talent! You nailed the colors perfectly!!! :thumbsup:
Very nice job! For sure, one of your best yet!

MMM


----------



## buzzconroy

Thanks again all for the kind words, much appreciated, I really enjoying this project.
The base really looks wild at this point, stay tuned.

Randy


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

From what it looks like, the two colors on this kit will be a dark metallic green and Glow. Very much similar to the glow version of Aurora's Godzilla. Scott has a pic of them both side by side in his Facebook photo album if anybody's interested.


----------



## buzzconroy

Gorgo is completed, will post new pics in a new thread, better to take pics later tonight when its dark, with a black background.
Here is a before and after teaser pic of the finished head.
I took the painting as far as it will go.

Before 










After










before










After


----------



## mcdougall

Beautiful Randy...Can't wait to see the 'Dark' shots...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## John P

Just... wow.


----------



## Jimmy B

A great work of art Buzz. Oh how I wish I could throw this baby on my Christmas list


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

I thought this would be of some help for the modelers starting Monarch's Gorgo. It will certainly help me! 

~RK~


----------



## mcdougall

Good call Roy :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

